# C7 Rifle Handling Drill Material



## jacksparrow (20 Aug 2009)

I know you combat arms guys are the best ones to ask for this. Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to find this online on the DIN or elsewhere?

What I need is a 2 page pamphlet that works you through the whole LOAD, UNLOAD, FUNCTION TEST and the rest. They had a similar thing when we were in St jean, that they used for the weapon's test before going to the field and range.

If anyone has a soft copy they can send me, I'll really appreciate it. It's just for my own library use and farmile.

Thx


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Aug 2009)

You mean something like this?


----------



## cptstubing (16 Apr 2012)

Thanks very much for this.  I am a reader and need to read this stuff to assist in muscle memory.
Gabriel


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Apr 2012)

Almost 3 years later and you are STILL helping ppl Nfld Spr  :nod:.

*The gift that keeps on giving*


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2012)

That's why I encourage my Spr's to start making their own aid memoires of all the handouts we give them......


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Apr 2012)

Thanks for bumping this thread, now I have a new handout to add to my collection.


----------

